# Pooping a lot more than normal?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The poop chronicles of Bryco (ha ha ha)...continued.

OK, so, I want to be sure this isn't something I should be concerned about. On Sunday Bryco weighed around 2.4-2.5ish lbs/19 weeks...

He normally poops about three times a day, and over the past 3 weeks we've had normal stools w/ him (some might remember...he was nightmare diarrhea puppy the first 2 months I had him LOL)...

Well the last 2 days he's pooed a TON. Not yucky poo. Regular poo. Like massive Trigger sized dumps...4ish times a day! This AM he pooped THREE TIMES. All normal poops! And yesterday he was at work with me, TWICE in the afternoon, after two morning poos. And as I said, these are NORMAL, healthy poos.

Now, my only concern is when I weighed him last night, he looks like he lost a few ounces (I guess that'd make sense since he's been the poop factory)...he was 2.3 lbs. 

Should I be worried? What on earth is causing this tiny dog to poop so much and where is it COMING from? His food portions and schedules haven't changed at all.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what could be causing the abnormal poops other than some type of digestive upset. If he has had no changes at all, then it's hard to say. If you take him to the vet, they will basically treat him symptomatically. As far as the weight, sounds completely normal. None of mine stay the exact same each time they weigh. There is always an ounce or two difference depending on what time of the day they weigh. A lil extra food will change it by a few ounces, and so will a lil less food.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh man, that's a lot of poop for such a little guy. :lol: But since they are all totally normal, I really wouldn't be too concerned and his weight sounds normal. Still, I might ask your vet just to see what they say. What food are you feeding him now?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm not sure what could be causing the abnormal poops other than some type of digestive upset. If he has had no changes at all, then it's hard to say. If you take him to the vet, they will basically treat him symptomatically. As far as the weight, sounds completely normal. None of mine stay the exact same each time they weigh. There is always an ounce or two difference depending on what time of the day they weigh. A lil extra food will change it by a few ounces, and so will a lil less food.


Its just weird, because its NORMAL poos...but I am baffled how much is coming out of him? Otherwise he's been acting fine, doesn't have a temperature, and he is eating and drinking normally. That's where I'm confused where it's all coming from. Sigh...this boy and his poos.

Unless it becomes runny or mucousy/bloody, I don't see a point in taking him to the vet, because they wont do much...I just am confused, and don't see how he possibly could be storing up that much in his little body LOL, unless he's somehow got access to some food I'm not aware of? But everything's in the closet...??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Oh man, that's a lot of poop for such a little guy. :lol: But since they are all totally normal, I really wouldn't be too concerned and his weight sounds normal. Still, I might ask your vet just to see what they say. What food are you feeding him now?


He's on EVO Red Meat (small bites), only food he's done well on so far!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL poor Bryco he is a poop machine, you made me laugh with 'Trigger sized poops'!!

Rocky used to be a bit of a poo machine too, I wouldn't worry as long as he is acting normal and eating normal and if the poop are normal consistancy. As long as you keep an eye on his weight. He is bound to weigh less with all that poo outta him!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, with Chance it's always a tummy battle. He eats nothing other than his food too. I know for sure because I make sure there is no crumbs he/they can get. I sweep several times a day to be safe. It drives me crazy trying to figure out how he gets an iffy stomach when there is no reason at all for it. Bryco may end up having a touch of IBS like Chance.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey T I think thats the same with Rocky, he is fine with a wee bit of people food(chicken etc) and his own food and treats but as soon as he gets a doggie treat thats something different he gets a severe bout of diahorrea and mucus, no fun.

I have to stick to the same food and treats and he gets nothing different, poor boy.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, with Chance it's always a tummy battle. He eats nothing other than his food too. I know for sure because I make sure there is no crumbs he/they can get. I sweep several times a day to be safe. It drives me crazy trying to figure out how he gets an iffy stomach when there is no reason at all for it. Bryco may end up having a touch of IBS like Chance.


I don't doubt that he may...I always try to keep pieces of his food in my pocket because the others get random treats and I want him to feel included and important...people don't understand that he can't have treats. Come to think of it he was at work with me yesterday, so goodness knows what he ate off of the floor, and also a co-worker gave him some bits of cheese w/o asking. But that doesn't explain the prior day's large quantity of poos. 

Oh well. I'm just glad they are "firm" now and don't wreak havoc on my life as much hahaha. 

I hate that I can't just give him random treats like I do with the others. They are spoiled and always get bits of meats, cheeses, yogurts, anything that isn't overly seasoned or salted. :-/ But it's traumatic for me when he gets any of that ha ha ha so oh well for him!

His vet thinks he may or may not grow out of this as he gets older. She still tells me he should weigh more ;-) (while the other said he's fat!!????)

Something you might try for Chance that has been AMAZING for Bryco is http://www.petco.com/product/111147/NaturVet-Anti-Diarrhea-Aid-for-Pets.aspx that stuff...its the only thing that pulls him out of a funk if he gets back in one. It's INCREDIBLE. He gets a splash of it with every meal...just to be "SURE" lol.

OH ... YOU KNOW WHAT... we just started fish oil supplements w/ him two days ago. But that doesn't explain the sheer quantity of poo? Maybe it's just lubricating things LOL. I'm so confused ??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Same with Chance, Lynda. It's an on-going battle. Anything, and I mean even a lil nibble of something out of the ordinary gives him mucusy diarrhea. We are just now getting over a bout of it with him. And it turns "ugly" quick. By ugly I mean it turns into what looks like raspberry jam. Basically straight blood with a bit of food material in it. If I don't act quick, it goes to straight red blood, and then we are in for some real trouble. I have to keep antibiotics on hand at all times just to keep it under control. He does pretty good for the most part, but once it starts, it seems to take forever to get it back to normal. I feel for all of you that are going through the same thing. It's so hard on our pups, and for us as well not knowing how to help.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I don't doubt that he may...I always try to keep pieces of his food in my pocket because the others get random treats and I want him to feel included and important...people don't understand that he can't have treats. Come to think of it he was at work with me yesterday, so goodness knows what he ate off of the floor, and also a co-worker gave him some bits of cheese w/o asking. But that doesn't explain the prior day's large quantity of poos.
> 
> Oh well. I'm just glad they are "firm" now and don't wreak havoc on my life as much hahaha.
> 
> ...


My Dad is the worst! He is always wanting to give them something. For awhile, before they all got sick, he would sneak nibbles to them. Drove me nuts! I know that wasn't the reason they all got sick, but I had to get a bit stern with him after all that happened. I explained that even the lil nibbles can send their stomach over the edge. He understands now, and doesn't do it anymore. But we still have the occasional tummy bouts for no apparent reason. I can't figure it out. My Vet said that Chi's can get antsy easy, and that anything that stresses them, even if we don't notice it can cause upset. He said that their digestive track reacts to all of their emotions. Makes it a bit more clear, but still unsettling. 

He could outgrow it, and I hope that he does. It is nothing fun dealing with it on a regular basis, or at all even.

I'm sure his weight is fine for him. He doesn't look under or over. He looks like a perfectly healthy Chi pup to me. Diff. vets have diff. opinions, and some just have to have something to say. :lol: I wouldn't even worry about it unless there is a drastic change in either direction. Sometime the Vets can make us panicky without any real cause.

I have heard fish oil can do that. Too much, too quick. Maybe that's your culprit. :wink:

I'll give that stuff a try. But we have tried everything, really. But anything is worth a shot. Thank you!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> My Dad is the worst! He is always wanting to give them something. For awhile, before they all got sick, he would sneak nibbles to them. Drove me nuts! I know that wasn't the reason they all got sick, but I had to get a bit stern with him after all that happened. I explained that even the lil nibbles can send their stomach over the edge. He understands now, and doesn't do it anymore. But we still have the occasional tummy bouts for no apparent reason. I can't figure it out. My Vet said that Chi's can get antsy easy, and that anything that stresses them, even if we don't notice it can cause upset. He said that their digestive track reacts to all of their emotions. Makes it a bit more clear, but still unsettling.
> 
> He could outgrow it, and I hope that he does. It is nothing fun dealing with it on a regular basis, or at all even.
> 
> ...


It seriously is incredible. It helps keep toxins extracted from their system, and has some pectin in it that helps firm things up. I seriously couldn't live without it, and EVERYTHING else I've tried just made his issues worse. It also has calming things in it, that help sooth their little system. I honestly thought it was going to make his issues worse, but I've been so happy. It's what finally got us from about 75% firm -->90+% firm for his stools. Its also natural, no chemicals per se, which is another reason I love it so much 

Edited to ad...he's never been given their recommended dosage of every 4 hrs...just a bit less than 1 tsp with each meal. IMO the dog doesn't agree that its "pleasant" tasting (and I tried it...its sorta berry chalky tasting), but he tolerates it to eat his food. LOL.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

T thats so true, everytime thats Rocky has had diahorrea its been a week after Tony has left for work, (he works away), the vet had thought that maybe he is missing him and is stressing about it.

Awww poor Chance, Rocky has never had blood but he has had a LOT of yellow mucus and no poo at all, and it takes ages to settle back down.

Boo  to your co-worker feeding Bryco cheese without asking, drives me mad, I am always on the lookout if another dog owner is gonna give Rocky a 'treat' because it can just trigger off an upset tummy! NO TREATS I say to them! I think a lot of people think I am a nutter but do I care no lol, they aint the ones with a poorly dog.

Bryco looks good not to fat or too skinny at all, dunno about the quantity of poops tho!!

Thing is I have IBS myself and its the bane of my life, avoiding certain foods etc etc, when away from home always kinda close to a toilet. Drives Tony mad lol, he says trust us to get a dog thats seems to have IBS as well!

Hope Bryco amount of poo settles soon!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> T thats so true, everytime thats Rocky has had diahorrea its been a week after Tony has left for work, (he works away), the vet had thought that maybe he is missing him and is stressing about it.
> 
> Awww poor Chance, Rocky has never had blood but he has had a LOT of yellow mucus and no poo at all, and it takes ages to settle back down.
> 
> ...


LOL hilarious about what your hubby says. It's so hard to have a dog that isn't a "dog" tummy wise...Laurel and Trigger could thrive on garbage LOL.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL poor wee poop machine.
Like the others said if they are solid then i wouldnt worry.
It is kinda nuts for such a wee boy to have so much poo, but better out than in eh. hehe!!

I dont like it when folk think they can hand my dogs treats either, even if they mean well.
I have had that happen twice in Pets at home.
One woman stoped us to see the girls and then grabbed something off the shelf and gave it to them.
Daisy nibbled it, but Darla walked away, lol good girl i thought.
Dont take sweeties off strangers. haha!!
She then handed me it from off the floor and said oh well you give them it, i was like yeah will do that later, NOT! 
Then at the counter the woman gave them something that was in a bowl which looked like it been there for days, and the girls tried it and Darla spewed it back up. haha!!
Their water bowl at the door is always flithy too in there so i take a folding water bowl for trips in the car.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wow i was going to post something to this effect about leila. She is also a poop machine. I mean when I get up in the morn. theres poop then after she eats theres poop, etc. She probably does 6 terds a day. and they are NOT tootsie roll sized like i'd imagined. :O
I have been wondering if its normal and if she's eating too much?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Wow i was going to post something to this effect about leila. She is also a poop machine. I mean when I get up in the morn. theres poop then after she eats theres poop, etc. She probably does 6 terds a day. and they are NOT tootsie roll sized like i'd imagined. :O
> I have been wondering if its normal and if she's eating too much?


LOL mmm, funny part is Oakley is the ultimate tootsie roll poop dog...Trigger poos 2x - 3x a day, Bryco is just ridiculous.

Maybe it's how they process food, and have to eliminate before they can process the next bit of a batch. Are you still free feeding Leila?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

No I feed her 3 x a day. Like maybe 1/5 cup each time.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> No I feed her 3 x a day. Like maybe 1/5 cup each time.


Hmmm, seems about right. Since she is 4 months and 4 lbs, you could try feeding 2x a day, maybe cut out one or two poos LOL.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hmmm, seems about right. Since she is 4 months and 4 lbs, you could try feeding 2x a day, maybe cut out one or two poos LOL.


:laughing8: maybe i'll try that ottytrain4:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmmm, that makes me wonder about Chloe now and the poop party she had yesterday morning! I was thinking it was maybe caused from the cookie treat I gave her the night before, but who knows. It really made me wonder just how the heck her little body could hold so much!!!


----------

